# How do you seal plastic overflow drain hole on bathroom sink?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Photos of the leak and plastic overflow are attached.


 
Where?


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

A defective sink ?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Where's the flick?


----------



## stouto (Nov 5, 2008)

*photos are here*

Uploaded photos, don't know where they went. I will try it again. Sorry.
Oda


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Can't say I have seen one like that before. Looks as if someone had a better idea huh?

So is the leak coming from the end where the pipe is attached and where it says DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

i can see no problem with the install from your pictures :wink:
maybe try a differant sink


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks good to me. Send those pictures to the Briggs rep. Ask him for the fix.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like a very clean installation to me ...briggs rep should see install so he can tell us whats wrong with it......


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it leaking where the black check mark is or is it leaking where the pipe is connected to the sink??


----------



## stouto (Nov 5, 2008)

It is leaking where pipe is connected to drain. The plastic overflow is glued to the sink with what looks like silcone.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

i'd loosen it, coat both sides of that rubber washer with plumber's grease, then snug it back up good. They may have not tightened it enough to begin with.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

removed comment


----------



## xpane (May 10, 2016)

I've installed new sinks and had two that leaked like yours due to a crack in the casting about where the compression gasket is.


----------

